
Twitter's Tips for Making Software Engineers More Efficient - kungfudoi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/computing/software/twitters-tips-for-making-software-engineers-more-efficient
======
ArekDymalski
"(...)every one percent improvement, in a large organization, adds up.
Reducing compile time just five minutes a day, for example gives engineers 1
percent more real working time. Reducing the number of times tools break—even
if each incident just causes an interruption of a minute or two—can bring
about huge productivity improvements. "

I wonder if this can be interpreted as a first signal of industrialization
which will take some art/craft/individuality out of the profession? Just like
it happened when artisans and craftsmen were replaced by standardized assembly
lines and monitored, constantly optimized processes. I got a feeling that it
is as inevitable as unimaginable today.

